# Mascara and Fake Eyelashes



## myminis (Sep 28, 2012)

I'M GETTING MARRIED AT THE END OF OCT. AND I AM LOOKING FOR A MASCARA THAT WILL WORK WELL WITH FAKE EYELASHES AS I DON'T HAVE MANY OF MY OWN AND I WANT THAT FULL LOOK PLUS I THINK IT HELPS IN PICTURES.

DOES ANY ONE HAVE ANY SUGGESTIONS OF A GOOD MASCARA. I'VE TRIED THE PINK TUBE WITH THE GREEN TOP I THINK IT IS AND THEY'RE SUPPOSE TO BE THE BEST BUT IT WAS HORRIBLE, I TRIED MAYBELLINE FALSIES IN THE PURPLE TUBE AND THAT WAS AWFUL, DIDN'T DO ANY THING, AND THEN I TRIED RIMMEL MAX CURVES IN THE LIME GREEN TUBE, THINKING IT WOULD BE GOOD CAUSE I LIKED THEIR OLD FORUMLA I USED TO GET BUT THEY QUIT MAKING IT, SO I WAS OUT THERE THEY DON'T MAKE IT ANY MORE. THEN A COUPLE OF WEEKS AGO I WENT AND GOT MAYBELLINE MEGA PLUSH IN THE TOURQOISE TUBE AND IT'S SORTA OK, BUT IT DOESN'T DO WHAT THE RIMMEL USED TO DO.

IT USED TO MAKE MY LASHES NICE AND FULL AND LONG. THIS JUNK I'M BUYING NOW DOESN'T DO MUCH OF ANY THING IT JUST ADDS TO THE EYES AND THAT'S NOT WHAT I WANT, I WANT FULL AND LONG.

ANY IDEAS? I ALSO DON'T KNOW IF I SHOULD GO WATERPROOF IN CASE I CRY I DON'T WANT TEARS RUNNING MAKEUP DOWN MY FACE AT THE ALTER EITHER!!!!!!


----------



## ohmt (Sep 28, 2012)

Waterpoof the bottom lashes, but not the top. I still can't find a waterproof mascara that isn't too heavy so they clump and really irritate my eyes at the end of the day. If you do the bottom and cry then you're set






You really don't need much with the right fake eyelashes. The best are from MAC and I would get my mascara from there as well. You will not find better makeup anywhere than from MAC.


----------



## REO (Sep 28, 2012)

I do use the kind with the pink bottom and green top. Works great for me!

An eye lash curler is a MUST! Do you use one?

About 20 years ago I wore false lashes once in a while. No one could tell! I did not hack them up but I did trim them a little before putting them on. NO not cut straight across, I made them look natural. Then I glued them on then, yes, I then used the eye lash curler! Then I put on liquid eye liner then mascara. You could not tell they were fake lashes at all!


----------



## myminis (Sep 28, 2012)

I never thought of just putting the water proof on the bottom great tip thanks, I love MAC too but can't afford it!!! So that's out.... But thanks for the tip. I appreciate it. Hey, Roko my tatto is still doing great and I get LOTS of complements on it all the time. I use an eye lash curler once in awhile but I'm always forgetting to use it. I'll remember to take it with me as I'm having my make up done on my wedding day and she said to bring my mascara, and eye liner, and face make up. She does use MAC products I just can't afford to buy them.

So don't cut them straight across but nip them up and down? I can get some liquid eye liner I saw some at the store the other day. Thanks so much I you've been most helpful, now if I could find a good mascara I'd be set. That's what I'm hoping for that you can't tell their fake. The ones I bought almost all of them were gone off the rack so I assumed a lot of them were being sold cause all the other ones not very many were missing.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Sep 28, 2012)

It's all about the eyelash curler! I have very thin, straight eyelashes. I used to get the cheap curlers from Walmart that you have to buy replacement pads for. In order to get them to work well, I had to heat up the curler with my blow dryer. Then I bought a "Japonesque Power Curl Eyelash Curler" ($18 at amazon) and wha-la, no more having to buy replacement pads or heat up my curler. The curler is wide enough where all your lashes fit comfortably in it without pinching your skin, and it curls my lashes wonderfully.

As for mascara, I buy Loreal (waterproof). I've never had any issues with it bothering my eyes, and it lasts really well through allergy season. I'm not sure how it would work with false eyelashes though, as I've never used them before.

Ok, I normally would never post pictures of myself online without makeup, but I want to show you the difference the right curler can make with a good mascara...these were taken one month apart....


----------



## ohmt (Sep 28, 2012)

The only MAC products I can afford are the eyelashes and mascara



Just take a look-I think I paid $18 for my last set. Not too shabby and they are reusable which is nice.


----------



## sfmini (Sep 28, 2012)

Check with Kim McCabe, daughter of trainer Mike McCabe and see if there is anyone in your area who does the eyelashes that she does. They are gorgeous, and worth the money as they are attached one lash at a time.

If you aren't comfortable contacting her, let me know where you live and I will ask her for you. I've known her since she was a tot, been friends of her parents for over 30 years now. Man! That makes me feel old!!


----------



## myminis (Sep 29, 2012)

WOW Destiny your EYES are amazing I'll have to go on there when I get paid and find out about getting that eye lash curler I never had no curler do that. EVER..... I agree with you, I'll have to take a look at the mascara, and I'll price the MAC and see how much it is today and see if when I get paid on the 10th if I can afford it or not. I don't think I can afford the individual ones sfmini, thanks anyway. I appreciate it anyway. Gee, thank you all so much.

I can't answer any one back from now on so no more post please thank you all. My internet service is telling me I'm over on my KG wattage for my money so I can't come back on the internet unless they charge me more till the 3rd of Oct. So again thank you all I appreciate you all so much. Taylor


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 30, 2012)

ohmt said:


> Waterpoof the bottom lashes, but not the top. I still can't find a waterproof mascara that isn't too heavy so they clump and really irritate my eyes at the end of the day. If you do the bottom and cry then you're set
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What/who is MAC???


----------



## ohmt (Sep 30, 2012)

Www.maccosmetics.com


----------



## jleonard (Sep 30, 2012)

I got married a few months ago and went to the MAC counter in the mall to have a trial run, I think it was a $50 product purchase to have them apply it there. I went in with the intention of seeing how they did my make-up then buying the products to do it myself, but found out that they have artists that contract out. It was $150 for the girl who did my trial to come do my make-up the day of the wedding, which although it may have been slightly more expensive than buying the products and doing it myself (not by much, that stuff is expensive!), was so worth it! She did an amazing job and it took away sooo much stress from the day. I had fake lashes too, even though I have nice lashes I wanted them to pop in the pictures more. I believe they were an extra $10. There were a ton of girls going into the store to have their prom make-up done, and all of them came out looking beautiful. If my wedding hadn't been so early in the morning I would have just gone into the store and paid $50 to have them apply it there.

If you don't want to go that route, you can get nice fake lashes at WalMart which are already textured (no cutting necessary) and that look very natural. Before I figured out what to do for the wedding I tried a pair to see how I would like them. For everyday mascara I use Maybeline Full N' Soft and I love it, does just what the name says! I used to love Clinique mascara but they have changed their brushes and I don't like it as well anymore, the brush is so important!

Marsha, it is a brand like Clinique that is sold at kiosks in the mall and specialty make-up stores.

Good luck finding the right option and congratulations on your up coming wedding!


----------



## myminis (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey, guy's finally able to get back on internet and my fiance' bought me my MAC mascara and I love it, it's wonderful!!!!!! Destiny I can't wait for my eyelash curler to get here he got that for me to it's already been shipped. So with the MAC and eye lash curler I'll be set. I'm going to go to Wal Mart and get some Lorel water proof mascara for my bottom eye. Thanks guy's. I'm so excited..... TJ


----------



## REO (Oct 2, 2012)

I still have a pic of the tattoo I designed for you and you got! So cool to have my art on someone.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 2, 2012)

That's great! Make sure that you position the curler near the root of your lashes and hold it closed for three to five seconds. The longer the hold time, the more curve you will get. Then move it up your lashes, clamping and unclamping the curler as you go.


----------



## Debby - LB (Oct 3, 2012)

good topic with good info.! I always had thick lashes that didn't need curling but over the last few years my eyelashes are sparse enough that I now have to put waterproof liner in between the top ones from the underside to fill in and darken the skin ...AND they also started going straight! :arg! I think I hate that part the most because I can put on some liner and mascara but the darn things have to be curled to look decent and it does not last!! in less than an hour they are straight and feel heavy.

 I recently... like last week...read something I did not know! the article said that we have 3 rows of eyelashes and as we age we lose down to only 1. I'm going to try the mentioned curler and would like to try the MAC mascara but went there and there are so many different formulas I wasn't sure which to get.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 3, 2012)

Debby, I totally understand what you mean - it's so hard to know which makeup product will do what 'I' need it to do. I find that reading reviews on amazon works wonders for me. Like if I type in Mac mascara, I try to find the one with the best reviews and see if they state what I'm looking for. That usually gives me a place to start, and it lets me know if the products live up to their promises.


----------



## myminis (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks again Destiny I'll do that with the curler, someone also mentioned about liquid eye liner and I'll get that too. I just remembered that. The MAC mascara I got which has 2 brushes, is called the Huate and Naughty TOO Black Lash, Macara Double Benefice Noir intense. It's really black. They made one not so black but I like the blacker.

You can go not so full or of course the more you put on with the fuller brush the fuller you become. I really like it and it was 20.00. I'm having my make up done by my beautician and she's charging me $45.00 to do it, but I have to bring my mascara, face make up and liner which is fine with me. I think she uses MAC prouducts. She's doing my hair too for $55.00 very reasonable and I have to be there at 615 am and getting married at 10 am so we can catch our flight to Florida for our honeymoon.

I agree with you about loosing the lashes, I used to have beautiful lashes, now I have thin ones, it's horrid. Roko, I love my tatto, it's my favorite. I have another one and wish I hadn't got it



but I'll never regret the one you did for me. Thanks again so much.


----------



## Debby - LB (Oct 3, 2012)

I'll do that - I LOVE Amazon, thanks don't know why I didn't think of that!


----------



## myminis (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey, Destiny...... I got the curler do I put it on and use it after the mascara or before. It say's before but I wanted to make sure and see what you did. Thanks, Taylor


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 3, 2012)

I use it before applying mascara. However, I have a bad habit of not taking my makeup off at night and since I shower every day to every other day, sometimes I still have makeup on my eyes in the morning when I apply new makeup. Left over mascara will definately make your lashes curl easier BUT this can also cause your lashes to stick to the curler (pulling them out), so I don't recommend it. I would curl them first, then when you like the amount of curl (you may have to curl more then once), apply mascara. Now depending on the mascara, you can lose curl after applying it. For the life of me, I can not wear a watery mascara, which most women prefer. It looks great on my lower lashes but makes my upper lashes beyond straight, no matter how much curl I start out with before applying it. Finding the right makeup that works to your advantage can be alot of trial and error. But I'm finding lately, that its better to spend a little extra money for the good stuff.

Did you know the curler comes with free replacement pads for life, should you need them?


----------



## myminis (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for telling me, no I didn't know they came with free replacements. How do you know when you replace them. I've never owned a curler before. Thanks for the tip about curling. Let me tell you I've been trying and there's a "learning" curve to it. I've had a heck of a time. I've made myself sneeze, my nose run, my eyes water, and STILL no curl to the lash, what the heck am I doing wrong, then sometimes I will get a little bit of a curl. Then sometimes I will pinch myself. I'm just having a heck of a time with it. I don't think it's suppose to be this hard!!!!!! Ok every one can chuckle now..... But dang it's a challenge!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 4, 2012)

Not sure I get it right, but I get it the same now for a large number of years. Mayballine Great Lash (washable) Mascara, darkest brown. Eyeliner always. Eyeshadow sometimes.

Yesterday, w/ eyeshadow:







Recently w/ only (lots...) of eyeliner and mascara (yea, the pink w/ green top), but no eyeshadow.






I like it... but of course, or that's not what I'd have done for the past upteen years! I do not feel "okay" going out w/o eye makeup. Until a couple years ago, I had to wear eyeglasses and couldn't get the eyeshadow thing going. It dusted up my lenses LOL! So I am still working through a learning curve. I will fool with fake hair, any day, but not fake eyelashes.

My eyelashes, like my hair unless it gets some artificial help (it always does) is VERY thin and baby fine. I do my foundation, eyeliner, and then dust with actually baby powder (I have an ultra fair complexion), and then I use the mascara. I think it helps that there is a little bit of powder of my fine, sparce lashes prior to the application of the mascara.

Additionally, I can be showered, dressed and madeup in 20 minutes if I'm really trying to get out the door fast... so at least there's that!





HOWEVER, for a big event... I'd try the false eyelashes, and the non-washable mascara. Plus, I can't get through a wedding w/o crying so I'd need something more than my "Great Lash" every day go to.

DESTINY, you are rocking it girl!!! I'd bend your arm to come help me if we were close enough


----------



## Jill (Oct 4, 2012)

double post, sorry!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 4, 2012)

MyMinis, don't feel bad, learning can take a while. It's just like when you start applying liner and have a hard time doing a straight line. Lol. Oh if I had a dollar for every time I pinched myself (or burned my eyelid)...

It can be scary taking the big curler to your eye. Just relax, take your time, and don't get discouraged. Keep the curler open, put up to your eye a close as possible (with all lashes in) and slowly shut it. If it pinches, or doesnt feel right, open it up and reposition. I hate to suggest it, but maybe you should try it with dry mascara on, so you can actually guage the curl until you get used to it. Whatever you do, never pull the curler away from your eye unless it's open all the way. Practice makes perfect.





Jill, there is a product called Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer that will make your eyeshadow stay on for a freshly applied look all day long. The shadow stays put.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks Jill! I would sooo be down for a girl's day. Lol. But it looks like you do an amazing job yourself.


----------



## Jill (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for the tip about the Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer! I will look for it


----------



## REO (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't ever heat the lash curler, I just curl each eye 3 times LOL.

I have a big problem with my shadow caking in the creases soon after I put it on





Will Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer really help?


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 5, 2012)

Reo, I have really oily eyelids. My shadow always creases and fades within a couple hours of applying it. I kept seeing these wonderful reviews for Urban Decay Primer Potion (original), and I was really skeptical. Not to mention, it is really expensive for a not so big tube. I did end up getting some from Amazon (not the kind with the wand), and I must say that it is great stuff! I didnt heed the warnings about starting out small and increasing your shadow gradually the first time I used it. I have a habit of wearing black shadow and blending it to a softer black. Yeah, that morning I put my black on like normal, only it wouldn't blend at all! I rubbed and rubbed, but I had to end up going to work with extreme smokey eyes...I work at an elementary school. Lol. It looks vibrant all day long and I dont usually see any creasing/flaking until later in the evening (I apply makeup at 6am on workdays). Of course theres some tips that you need to know if you do decide to get some, but they're pretty simple.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 5, 2012)

I forgot to say that the creasing I do see in the evenings is minimal.


----------



## REO (Oct 5, 2012)

Do you know of any kinds that work that can be bought at say..............WalMart? I can't shop online.

I hardly ever leave the house, but when I do, it must be with full make-up & that means eye shadow! But mine creases right away and looks awful. I sure do need something that'll work!

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 5, 2012)

Give me a couple of days to look for some reviews on Walmart products, and I'll get back to you.





I've never tried them but Walmart carries an eyeshadow line called Maybelline's Color Tattoo. I've heard that they have stronger pigmentation and last longer then a normal powdered eyeshadow.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 5, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## REO (Oct 5, 2012)

I'd love to find a pre-coat to put on before I put on my fav shadows. Thanks for the help!!!!


----------



## myminis (Oct 7, 2012)

I was in talking to the manager of Kum and Go who just recently got married and she told me of a wonderful product to set you make up on your face so your make up won't fade into your face. It's a Monistat product, you find it in the yeast infection aisle. It's called "Chafing Relief Powder Gel." You put it on your face as a gel it it turns to a powder and it sets your make up. I got it at Wal Mart for $5.98. I haven't tried it yet but she said her pictures came out amazing cause her make up didn't fade into her face after putting it on. You can also order it on Amazon.com

She said for the same "type" of product from Sephoria at the mall it would be $30.00, and this is FAR less.

I will try what you say Destiny and see if that helps. I was a little better yesterday, so that was a good thing. I'm going to get some MAC waterproof mascara cause it runs something horrible, and that's the part I don't like about it. I looked last night after wearing it all day and I looked like a raccoon. So I'll mix them. Hopefully they won't be as bad then.

Jill you look really good. I can't get a close enough picture to show you my lashes, but they just aren't curly enough. However the MAC is full and long enough that's for sure.


----------

